# When will dry be done…



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 29, 2022)

I’m on days 6 and seven drying on racks flipping them regularly. They are much less sticky now but still not snapping.  is it normal for them to lose some of their stickiness before they are ready? Will it come back in cure?  my temp has been running at 62 and humidity between 50-60%. When will they be dry? Am I doing the snap thing wrong? I think one snapped from the first plant in day 7 but the rest off that plant did not yet


----------



## Airbone (Jan 29, 2022)

Pics?
Should be close to time to debone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Pics?
> Should be close to time to debone.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 29, 2022)

I ran 10 days at a rough 60/60.  Them went into mason jars.  Best results I've had in years. Smell and taste is great. Way powerful stuff.  One of several things I picked up here on last grow. (60/60) .. Still burping but WOW.  Your's looks great.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 30, 2022)

I like to jar mine when the outside is dry but not bone dry, usually before the stem snaps.
leave them sealed say 12 hours then open and feel them, if they moistened back up a bit ill just leave the lid off a bit, if they feel damp take them out of the jars a few more hours.
The idea is to slow the drying process without mold but without drying it to a crisp, then seal it up and let it sit a good month for the best taste.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

By now you should be able to de bud them and if need be dry another day inside brown paper bag then Jar them for burping (everyday for 2 weeks is what I do)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

Debud clip each nug (bud) off the stem at the bud stem.
I they are now feeling crispy and dry I would go right into jars as stated above 
but still do your burping.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Debud clip each nug (bud) off the stem at the bud stem.
> I they are now feeling crispy and dry I would go right into jars as stated above
> but still do your burping.


I ended up jarring them up. i Spent to much worry waiting on the snap. Next time I would jar up a day earlier I think but no loss and experience gained. I dropped in one of those humidity pacs in the jars in hopes to re hydrate a bit more. They seem to be working already after only a few hours.  I couldn't resist to sample one little bud. It was already delicious and smooth even without the cure so I’m hoping for even better in 2-3 weeks ish. Thanks so much


----------



## Airbone (Jan 30, 2022)

It will raise humidity in the jars without the packs.
Looks great ! 
Awesome job!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

I buy a bunch of those tiny brick temp/humidity measuring devices. Once feeling dry ish, jar. If in 80s open jar pull out contents for hour or so put back in.

Once steady lo mid 70s, occasional burps until 62%. Store away. If long term, full vacuum from seal a meal and freeze 

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

Airbone said:


> It will raise humidity in the jars without the packs.
> Looks great !
> Awesome job!


I think my weed was dryer than it should have been when I put them in jars. It did increase humidity but maybe I didn’t wait long enough. They have been Jared up now about 14 hours. I put an apple slice on top in an open baggie trying to get up to correct humidity. Will see if it helps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think my weed was dryer than it should have been when I put them in jars. It did increase humidity but maybe I didn’t wait long enough. They have been Jared up now about 14 hours. I put an apple slice on top in an open baggie trying to get up to correct humidity. Will see if it helps.


Wait and see what buds are like 1st , The apple fruit trick can cause your weed to mold
You can always do that later.
You need a small Humidity meter in the jar to see where you are at now.
Cheap and can be bought most places ie amazon/ebay


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

Growdude said:


> I like to jar mine when the outside is dry but not bone dry, usually before the stem snaps.
> leave them sealed say 12 hours then open and feel them, if they moistened back up a bit ill just leave the lid off a bit, if they feel damp take them out of the jars a few more hours.
> The idea is to slow the drying process without mold but without drying it to a crisp, then seal it up and let it sit a good month for the best taste.


I will do this next time. I think it would be easier to bring humidity down than try to bring it back up. Will not wait till stem snap next time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I will do this next time. I think it would be easier to bring humidity down than try to bring it back up. Will not wait till stem snap next time.


I bet it will be fine
When you squeeze a bud does it crumble apart or just a crunchy smush and bounce back to shape (almost Back ) ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wait and see what buds are like 1st , The apple fruit trick can cause your weed to mold
> You can always do that later.
> You need a small Humidity meter in the jar to see where you are at now.
> Cheap and can be bought most places ie amazon/ebay
> View attachment 287167


should I take the apple out?  They are not at 62% yet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

remember any outer sugar leaves will most likely be very dry and crunchy but center will still be squishy
I say it is fine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Have you checked that meter against a calibrated one
Lots of times they can be off by a lot (up or down)
I have jars at 58% that are fine to smoke all day.
The Boveda pack will stabilize the air inside for storage once cured


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet it will be fine
> When you squeeze a bud does it crumble apart or just a crunchy smush and bounce back to shape (almost Back ) ?


I can tell they are not completely dry. Actually this morning feel a little better. I would like to see that 62% tho on my meter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

I like to store at 62% and do a day of drying out out of jar the weed I plan to use the next day 
So 58 is fine for smoking


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

When I started out I ruin a big batch using the orange trick on foil top of inside jar 
It molded down the line as it was in storage
I won't tell you what to do


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

*Guys please do me a favor and go vote on the BOTM contest. This is the last day for voting and we have some ties we need to break. Thanks



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/
		

*


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you checked that meter against a calibrated one
> Lots of times they can be off by a lot (up or down)
> I have jars at 58% that are fine to smoke all day.
> The Boveda pack will stabilize the air inside for storage once cured


Yes, you are right. The meters came in a pack of 10 and all of them were slightly different. I compared them to my tent gauge which I’m not sure is correct either. None of them were way off but comparison to all eleven was as close to calibration that I have…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, you are right. The meters came in a pack of 10 and all of them were slightly different. I compared them to my tent gauge which I’m not sure is correct either. None of them were way off but comparison to all eleven was as close to calibration that I have…


Yep good way is to take them all put them out and use one from the middle of the pack
reading wise


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> When I started out I ruin a big batch using the orange trick on foil top of inside jar
> It molded down the line as it was in storage
> I won't tell you what to do


I’ve read not to leave the fruit in for more than a couple days at a time since fruit spoils. It said to trade them out with new fruit every day or two. I’m watching them like a hawk as it is my first grow and trying to learn the plant


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

the stickiness will still be there when cured and stored properly

i just opened a sack of flowers that were dried and cured and then vacuumed sealed 15 months ago and they are sticky icky , rolls really good joints , no dry crap falling out the ends when rolling one up , smokes slow and clean

after years of drying and curing , smoked my first joint in 1964 ,  I do not use any boveda packs or meters to test humidity , it is all done through the senses of feel , smell , sight , and taste


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the stickiness will still be there when cured and stored properly
> 
> i just opened a sack of flowers that were dried and cured and then vacuumed sealed 15 months ago and they are sticky icky , rolls really good joints , no dry crap falling out the ends when rolling one up , smokes slow and clean
> 
> after years of drying and curing , smoked my first joint in 1964 ,  I do not use any boveda packs or meters to test humidity , it is all done through the senses of feel , smell , sight , and taste


True. I hope to develop my senses a bit more with time Especially in the grow Arena. Until then, I’m just depending on my new friends to bring me along with their experiences.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wait and see what buds are like 1st , The apple fruit trick can cause your weed to mold
> You can always do that later.
> You need a small Humidity meter in the jar to see where you are at now.
> Cheap and can be bought most places ie amazon/ebay
> View attachment 287167


That's all what I use. You can get a bag of them pretty cheap..Amazon.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's all what I use. You can get a bag of them pretty cheap..Amazon.
> 
> Bubba


I removed the apple. It looks good and feels good and smells good and I tried a bit and it tastes good too. The meter is reading 61 on this jar and almost that on the others. I think I caught the over drying in time. I’m burping them a couple times a day and checking them. I’m hoping the others will also continue to build a little more humidity today. I’ve learned now to go with my gut on when they are dry and not depend on the snap method. i am super happy with the outcome so far tho.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I removed the apple. It looks good and feels good and smells good and I tried a bit and it tastes good too. The meter is reading 61 on this jar and almost that on the others. I think I caught the over drying in time. I’m burping them a couple times a day and checking them. I’m hoping the others will also continue to build a little more humidity today. I’ve learned now to go with my gut on when they are dry and not depend on the snap method. i am super happy with the outcome so far tho.
> View attachment 287234




alright alright alright ….sounds like you are on a roll

about those jars with the big stoppers….I always liked the screw on lids because I was afraid the stoppers would leak air and dry my flowers out in the long run

maybe others have better luck with them and maybe my stopper lids were old

sounds like your jars are air tight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> alright alright alright ….sounds like you are on a roll
> 
> about those jars with the big stoppers….I always liked the screw on lids because I was afraid the stoppers would leak air and dry my flowers out in the long run
> 
> ...


I agree My jars like that were never airtight, I gave em back to the wife for tea and coffee
I would get some cheap Mason jars to be safe


----------



## kevinn (Feb 1, 2022)

Congrats on your MOTM win SubmarineGirl !!!!!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> alright alright alright ….sounds like you are on a roll
> 
> about those jars with the big stoppers….I always liked the screw on lids because I was afraid the stoppers would leak air and dry my flowers out in the long run
> 
> ...


I know. Who knew jars would be a seasonal item. I should have just ordered them on Amazon. Thought I would find them easy at good will or the thrift stores. I see them except when I’m looking for them. Still shopping for them tho. Love your pantry. Maxwell House and GG#4. Finally figured out which was which by the smell in the jars. Now I can finally label my clones with real names


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 1, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Congrats on your MOTM win SubmarineGirl !!!!!!!


Thank you so much. I’m thrilled to wear the badge


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know. Who knew jars would be a seasonal item. I should have just ordered them on Amazon. Thought I would find them easy at good will or the thrift stores. I see them except when I’m looking for them. Still shopping for them tho. Love your pantry. Maxwell House and GG#4. Finally figured out which was which by the smell in the jars. Now I can finally label my clones with real names


Maybe put a layer of Saran Wrap over the top of jar as you push the lid into place 
Will give it a better air seal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 1, 2022)

Good idea. Will do it until new jars arrive


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know. Who knew jars would be a seasonal item. I should have just ordered them on Amazon. Thought I would find them easy at good will or the thrift stores. I see them except when I’m looking for them. Still shopping for them tho. Love your pantry. Maxwell House and GG#4. Finally figured out which was which by the smell in the jars. Now I can finally label my clones with real names



can you describe the fragrances?

piney , fuel , solvent , sweet rotten fruit , peppery , ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> can you describe the fragrances?
> 
> piney , fuel , solvent , sweet rotten fruit , peppery , ?


Quite different than anything I’ve ever tasted. I guess kinda piny and fuel in a good way. kinda keep wanting to taste it to describe it to myself. I’ve been smoking crappy home grown now for 40 years or so. Occasionally I would get some especially tasty stuff but not often. I compare everything to a dresser drawer of something called Gold in the 70s I had. Should have never sold it all off for $35 an oz . im thinking that this grow your own thing is gonna be a really good thing for me and the hubs.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Sep 14, 2022)

I’m having a slight issue I’m wondering if someone can help , it’s to do with the drying and curing process . I had a few auto blueberries outside that I had to harvest a little bit early unfortunately, i dried and cured it for 3 weeks and it came out all hay / straw tasting ( still did have loads of crystals on it so i made nice hash out the majority of it ) . Iv heard this can be due to either harvesting too early which we did or not drying / curing properly . One of the plants we were able to take inside and care for until it was ready and when I chopped it I hung it to dry for about 7 days in a room sitting about 70f and with humidity between 50/60 . After 7 days I jarred it up and it said 65 but by the end of the night it was up to 70 so I left it out again over night and in the morning it was jarring up about 65 . It’s only been a few days it’s been in the jar but it seems to have this hay / straw smell
Similar to the other ones . I was hoping this stuff would be more fruity and tasty since we put all the care into it . Has anyone else had this problem  ? I made sure the room had sufficient air and it was in darkness most of the time . Thanks In advance


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 14, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> I’m having a slight issue I’m wondering if someone can help , it’s to do with the drying and curing process . I had a few auto blueberries outside that I had to harvest a little bit early unfortunately, i dried and cured it for 3 weeks and it came out all hay / straw tasting ( still did have loads of crystals on it so i made nice hash out the majority of it ) . Iv heard this can be due to either harvesting too early which we did or not drying / curing properly . One of the plants we were able to take inside and care for until it was ready and when I chopped it I hung it to dry for about 7 days in a room sitting about 70f and with humidity between 50/60 . After 7 days I jarred it up and it said 65 but by the end of the night it was up to 70 so I left it out again over night and in the morning it was jarring up about 65 . It’s only been a few days it’s been in the jar but it seems to have this hay / straw smell
> Similar to the other ones . I was hoping this stuff would be more fruity and tasty since we put all the care into it . Has anyone else had this problem  ? I made sure the room had sufficient air and it was in darkness most of the time . Thanks In advance


Have you been burping the jars (open the lids once a day for a few weeks to allow new air into the jar for a few mins and then resealing?
Dry for 7 days and into the jar 65% was good and the over night part also was good but now you need to off gas them in jar by opening them for 2 weeks and then let them sit for a few months to cure it.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Sep 14, 2022)

Ty


RosterMan said:


> Have you been burping the jars (open the lids once a day for a few weeks to allow new air into the jar for a few mins and then resealing?
> Dry for 7 days and into the jar 65% was good and the over night part also was good but now you need to off gas them in jar by opening them for 2 weeks and then let them sit for a few months to cure it.


 yes mate twice a day since they were put in the jar last Saturday . Only been leaving the jar open maybe half an hour , was going to keep doing that for a week then start burping once a day for the remaining 3/4 weeks . Will the smell get better as they start to rehydrate a bit ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 14, 2022)

Time will tell.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 15, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> I’m having a slight issue I’m wondering if someone can help , it’s to do with the drying and curing process . I had a few auto blueberries outside that I had to harvest a little bit early unfortunately, i dried and cured it for 3 weeks and it came out all hay / straw tasting ( still did have loads of crystals on it so i made nice hash out the majority of it ) . Iv heard this can be due to either harvesting too early which we did or not drying / curing properly . One of the plants we were able to take inside and care for until it was ready and when I chopped it I hung it to dry for about 7 days in a room sitting about 70f and with humidity between 50/60 . After 7 days I jarred it up and it said 65 but by the end of the night it was up to 70 so I left it out again over night and in the morning it was jarring up about 65 . It’s only been a few days it’s been in the jar but it seems to have this hay / straw smell
> Similar to the other ones . I was hoping this stuff would be more fruity and tasty since we put all the care into it . Has anyone else had this problem  ? I made sure the room had sufficient air and it was in darkness most of the time . Thanks In advance


Once you are 70ish and no higher, pretty well over the hump, keep burping down to 62 or so. As you burp, the chlorophyll and such will go away along with that grassy taste.

Once below 60, cure is over. If it dried too quick, it is what it is.



Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

Curing makes all the difference with smell and taste but as long as it's harvested at the right time you will still enjoy your high.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Sep 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Once you are 70ish and no higher, pretty well over the hump, keep burping down to 62 or so. As you burp, the chlorophyll and such will go away along with that grassy taste.
> 
> Once below 60, cure is over. If it dried too quick, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks man appreciate it . It’s been sitting at 65 ever since the last message , I’m maybe not burping it long enough as it doesn’t seem to be going down nor up . I think it’s starting to smell a bit better each day , il keep you guys posted


----------



## Bubba (Sep 18, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Thanks man appreciate it . It’s been sitting at 65 ever since the last message , I’m maybe not burping it long enough as it doesn’t seem to be going down nor up . I think it’s starting to smell a bit better each day , il keep you guys posted


Just be patient, it will come down. Very slowly it will come down...this is just what you want, it takes time to break down the icky stuff. I just open them and use something to fan air in there, seal it back up.  Slow process, dont want too quick spoiling cure, dont want mold.  I have taken time off work with good sized cure during the "critical" days!

Bubba


----------

